# CA18DET pin out and wiring diagram



## 411sssca18det (Dec 1, 2007)

Does any one have a detailed pinout or wiring diagram for a 90 CA18DET engine? I am installing the engine into a much older car and would like to incorporate it into the stock harness. I have not found one in any threads. Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## sakeadorwify (Jan 3, 2008)

Shoeys.Com Galleries :: Technical Diagrams for Conversions
search you this?
if you need more searc in the google------electric diagram ca18det------you find more.


----------

